# Landstuhl Germany



## amsapper (Mar 31, 2007)

so tomorrow I have to take a couple Privates all the way to Landstuhl from Bamberg. I was supposed to have tomorrow off and I was spend the some of the day hitting the trails. 

can anyone tell me some trails in the Landstuhl area that are close to the Military Hospital?

I would really appreciate it, I'm going to be there all damn day, so I don't want to waste the good weather we still have over here.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

amsapper said:


> so tomorrow I have to take a couple Privates all the way to Landstuhl from Bamberg. I was supposed to have tomorrow off and I was spend the some of the day hitting the trails.
> 
> can anyone tell me some trails in the Landstuhl area that are close to the Military Hospital?
> 
> I would really appreciate it, I'm going to be there all damn day, so I don't want to waste the good weather we still have over here.


Here's the standard KMC Cycling Tuesday Group Ride. Unfortunately the Doc has told me to stay off the MTB for a bit so I won't be available to show you around. Check out the KMC Cycling link below in my sig block...if you post something maybe someone will join you...

Tuesday Group Ride by zenkem at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## amsapper (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up dude, I really don't make it out there that often, but If I ever do again before I ETS, I definitely will hit you or the group up!


----------

